# Alternative Facts



## Red Cat (Jan 23, 2017)

For those of you who haven't seen the video: https://youtu.be/VSrEEDQgFc8

I don't even know what to say anymore.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Jan 23, 2017)

These political threads are getting pretty old.


----------



## Red Cat (Jan 23, 2017)

lostineverfreeforest said:


> These political threads are getting pretty old.



Then stop looking at them.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Jan 23, 2017)

Red Cat said:


> Then stop looking at them.



Kinda hard not to see them when they're posted almost everyday. Wish the mods would just sticky a megathread at the top and keep it all in there. I see enough political bull**** in my day to day life and on other parts of the internet.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 23, 2017)

welcome, our future authoritarian regime


----------



## seliph (Jan 23, 2017)

This would be so funny if it weren't the government of a huge country

Actually it kind of is funny but in a really bad "oh god they're hopeless" and "is this real" kinda way


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 23, 2017)

*sigh*
It's an oxymoron.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 23, 2017)

daily reminder that the modern republican party is basically a fascist party


----------



## Red Cat (Jan 23, 2017)

lostineverfreeforest said:


> Kinda hard not to see them when they're posted almost everyday. Wish the mods would just sticky a megathread at the top and keep it all in there. I see enough political bull**** in my day to day life and on other parts of the internet.



But you don't have to click on the thread... just scroll down and find something not political.

You make it sound like you're in an abusive relationship but you keep coming back anyway. Please don't give me crap about being insensitive for using that analogy.


----------



## Bowie (Jan 23, 2017)

I'm not gay, I'm just alternatively straight.

(I would create another political megathread, but I think that's only necessary when a big political event is happening. Trump is, unfortunately, president now, and there's nothing really huge to talk about while we wait for him to be impeached.)


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 23, 2017)

*if* he's impeached


----------



## seliph (Jan 23, 2017)

Red Cat said:


> But you don't have to click on the thread... just scroll down and find something not political.
> 
> You make it sound like you're in an abusive relationship but you keep coming back anyway. Please don't give me crap about being insensitive for using that analogy.



Hey now, abuse victims are typically manipulated into coming back. This guy's just willingly clicking things he doesn't like and then complaining.

To quote Chrissy Teagan: "I have a complaint: I ordered chicken parm and I got a chicken parm."



Bowie said:


> while we wait for him to be impeached.)



Do you really want that though when Pence is next in line


----------



## moonford (Jan 23, 2017)

gyro said:


> Hey now, abuse victims are typically manipulated into coming back. This guy's just willingly clicking things he doesn't like and then complaining.
> 
> To quote Chrissy Teagan: "I have a complaint: I ordered chicken parm and I got a chicken parm."
> 
> ...



You're right, hopefully Pence dies so we don't have to worry about his disgusting butt being President if the orange turd is impeached.

As for this thread, "Alternative Facts"? Bimbo...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 23, 2017)

LambdaDelta said:


> daily reminder that the modern republican party is basically a fascist party



That is not true. You seem to be full of hate, don't you.

On topic. Alternative facts, just like half truths, are full lies no matter who tells them. Lying is what got Bill Clinton impeached, at least lying under oath. Trump could face the same fate.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 23, 2017)

gyro said:


> Do you really want that though when Pence is next in line



impeach Trump's entire platform

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> That is not true. You seem to be full of hate, don't you.



sorry, but I call it like I see it

tell your party to get out of the deep end of the political pool, and then they can go back to being the standard republican party in my eyes


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 23, 2017)

gyro said:


> Do you really want that though when Pence is next in line



That's true, but our country was way worse for homosexuals in the 1970's to 1980's than it would be if Pence was in charge. Long story, but it was horrible.

- - - Post Merge - - -



LambdaDelta said:


> sorry, but I call it like I see it
> 
> tell your party to get out of the deep end of the political pool, and then they can go back to being the standard republican party in my eyes



Actually, they're not being too extreme to one side. You're being extreme to the other side. You support some radical leftist policies, and tend to hate the Republicans for opposing them. This is the exact kind of liberal I cannot tolerate as long as I live. Even in 40 years, I will still oppose them.


----------



## seliph (Jan 23, 2017)

Apple2012 said:


> That's true, but our country was way worse for homosexuals in the 1970's to 1980's than it would be if Pence was in charge. Long story, but it was horrible.



I'm not sure what you're getting at with that but I'm well aware.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 23, 2017)

gyro said:


> I'm not sure what you're getting at with that but I'm well aware.



You are so lucky that you didn't have to live there at that time.


----------



## seliph (Jan 23, 2017)

Apple2012 said:


> You are so lucky that you didn't have to live there at that time.



Okay? And? That doesn't make Trump-Pence any less terrifying for LGBT+ people and it doesn't mean people should stop fighting if that's what you're implying.

You're making this thread off topic btw.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 23, 2017)

Apple2012 said:


> You are so lucky that you didn't have to live there at that time.



Congrats on pointing out the obvious. We all know things were worse back then, nobody's saying they weren't. But pointing out that things were worse then doesn't make things now all rainbows and sunshine. So instead of expecting people to be happy that a jerk that believes straight-up torturing people that aren't straight/cis is A-OK now in a position of power you can get your head out of your a** and help make things better now.


----------



## piske (Jan 23, 2017)

Red Cat said:


> For those of you who haven't seen the video: https://youtu.be/VSrEEDQgFc8
> 
> I don't even know what to say anymore.



We've reached the pinnacle of delusion...so, do we go down from here? lol


----------



## Haskell (Jan 23, 2017)

Kellyanne Conway is a woman I respect. A woman of dignity. A woman of value. A woman of true morals. A woman that I wouldn't mind running in 2020.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 23, 2017)

Ghost Soda said:


> Congrats on pointing out the obvious. We all know things were worse back then, nobody's saying they weren't. But pointing out that things were worse then doesn't make things now all rainbows and sunshine. So instead of expecting people to be happy that a jerk that believes straight-up torturing people that aren't straight/cis is A-OK now in a position of power you can get your head out of your a** and help make things better now.



Look, I don't support Trump or his VP at all, I don't. But I support the Republican Party no matter who's taking what position. Yeah, I don't approve of their views on LGBT, but I find people who trash talk the Republican Party as a whole very annoying, as it's only few members of the GOP that are that bad.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 23, 2017)

Apple2012 said:


> Look, I don't support Trump or his VP at all, I don't. But I support the Republican Party no matter who's taking what position. Yeah, I don't approve of their views on LGBT, but I find people who trash talk the Republican Party as a whole very annoying, as it's only few members of the GOP that are that bad.



their views? Trump isn't homophobic.


----------



## seliph (Jan 23, 2017)

Apple2012 cartwheeling between subjects yet again



Raskell said:


> their views? Trump isn't homophobic.



You sure? Besides bringing in violently homophobic people into his cabinet, Trump has consistently stated that he's against same-sex marriage.

Or are you just stating an Alternative Fact?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 23, 2017)

Raskell said:


> their views? Trump isn't homophobic.



Well at least Mike Pence is, as well as a few members of his cabinet. It appears that the liberals' fear of Pence taking over is quite similar to the conservatives' when they feared that Biden would take office if anything bad happened to Obama. But liberals are more malevolent and immature.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 23, 2017)

I'm stating the truth, sir. Trump was proud and happy for Elton John marrying his husband. 

https://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/23/us/politics/donald-trump-gay-rights.html?_r=0

Kellyanne Conway could have worded her views better but she was being jerked on by that reporter. She was stating their is one side to the story that only a few media outlets even acknowledge. Like Fox News.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> as well as a few members of his cabinet.



Trump is being humble. He's is looking over a person's personal beliefs and taking into consideration of what value they have towards the country for the job he appointed them to.

DeVos is extremely homophobic. Do I like her as a person? No. Do I like her at all? No. Do I agree with some things that she has said? Yes, one thing, "school choice." Will being homophobic stop her performing her duty if she gets appointed? No.


----------



## tumut (Jan 23, 2017)

Alternative facts is a euphemism for bull**** just like alt-right is a euphemism for bigotry


----------



## Haskell (Jan 23, 2017)

Apple2012 said:


> Well at least Mike Pence is



Everyone knows that Mike Pence is homophobic. What is in question is that is he for conversion camps? He didn't directly state he was.

Would I be upset if he took over the office of my president, Donald J. Trump? Yes. Do I think him being homophobic will affect his job performance if he does? Yes. Is it a guarantee that his job performance will be affected by him being homophobic? No.

Stop living in the future, people. Live in the present. Same goes for living in the past, don't do it. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dixx said:


> Alternative facts is a euphemism for bull****



No. In my opinion, it's the other side that the media does not report on.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dixx said:


> alt-right is for bigotry



Same can be said for extremists on the left side.

Stop endorsing an us vs them mentality directly like that, please. It will only further divide this great nation of *ours*.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Jan 23, 2017)

Red Cat said:


> You make it sound like you're in an abusive relationship but you keep coming back anyway. Please don't give me crap about being insensitive for using that analogy.


*flies into a self-righteous rage because _I just can't_* 



Bowie said:


> while we wait for him to be impeached.



One can dream Bowie, one can dream.



gyro said:


> Hey now, abuse victims are typically manipulated into coming back. This guy's just willingly clicking things he doesn't like and then complaining.



Unlike you in any MLP thread, am I right nvll? Yeah, you'd rather forget all about that eh? You're a funny guy. 




			
				Alien51 said:
			
		

> There entertaining sometimes.



Good point. Animal Crossing is my escape from reality but this is in fact a general discussion board. Still wish the mods would just make a megathread though.

ON TOPIC: I feel like this is just trying to distract from what he's actually doing behind the scenes. Creating scandal after scandal (or just pure nonsense) and doing it near daily to keep the media on their toes. This now, more BS later. It's gonna be a long 4 years.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 23, 2017)

lostineverfreeforest said:


> It's gonna be a long 4 years.



I, with a lot of other Americans (Democrats, Republicans, Independents, Etc) feel the same way about Barack Obama. But instead of four, it was eight.

- - - Post Merge - - -



lostineverfreeforest said:


> ON TOPIC: I feel like this is just trying to distract from what he's actually doing behind the scenes. Creating scandal after scandal (or just pure nonsense) and doing it near daily to keep the media on their toes. This now, more BS later.



I feel like you are trying to set him up. If he is creating scandal after scandal, we will know but many Americans felt like he wouldn't because he won the electoral college vote. Like my president said, there are cameras everywhere... if you're doing something unethical and immoral it will be found out. He should know. I say that he should know because of the explicit sexual audio that was released and almost diminished his great movement. Do I believe it was locker room talk? Yes. Do I believe he shouldn't have said it? Yes. Do I believe that he sincerely apologized for it? Yes (as do many Women). 

"as do many women"

He only lost women by about 10% approximately. If he was that sexist and vulgar, I am sure he would not have gotten a good chunk of approximately 40%

https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/politics/2016-election/exit-polls/

I kind of went off on a railroad track, so I'm going to end it here.


----------



## seliph (Jan 23, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Same can be said for extremists on the left side.
> 
> Stop endorsing an us vs them mentality directly like that, please. It will only further divide this great nation of *ours*.



Fascists don't deserve sympathy and people fighting for their right to live and be treated equally will never be as bad as those who want to oppress them.



lostineverfreeforest said:


> Unlike you in any MLP thread, am I right nvll? Yeah, you'd rather forget all about that eh? You're a funny guy.



You mean when I went into an MLP thread stating my experience with the fanbase, which isn't the equivalent of going in there and going "buh I'm tired of MLP threads" like you did just now?

I actually did forget about that til you brought it up but interesting that you aren't over something that happened what, over a year ago? But anyways


----------



## tumut (Jan 23, 2017)

Raskell said:


> No. In my opinion, it's the other side that the media does not report on.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Yeah because the media doesn't report flat out lies unless its Fox News (all companies have their moments tho) and extreme left is barely even relevant compared to Nazi pepe alt-right edgelords these days


----------



## Haskell (Jan 23, 2017)

gyro said:


> Fascists don't deserve sympathy and people fighting for their right to live and be treated equally will never be as bad as those who want to oppress them.



*facists: •a person who is very intolerant or domineering in a particular area: *

Would it be fair to say that extremists of any party can be facists? 



*oppress:  1.keep (someone) in subservience and hardship, especially by the unjust exercise of authority: *

Isn't being oppressive also being facist?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dixx said:


> Yeah because the media doesn't report flat out lies unless its Fox News (all companies have their moments tho) and extreme left is barely even relevant compared to Nazi pepe alt-right edgelords these days



To compare extremists on the right to Nazi's is outrageous and shameful. That is despicable in my opinion. 

Nazi's brought devastation and heartache that I cannot even explore on any given day or else I will be depressed for the rest of the day.


Fox News is not biased. I believe they share both sides of most controversial issues.


----------



## seliph (Jan 23, 2017)

Raskell said:


> facists: ?a person who is very intolerant or domineering in a particular area:
> 
> Would it be fair to say that extremists of any party can be facists?
> 
> ...



Good job leaving out the main parts of the definition.



> *fas?cist*
> noun
> 
> 
> ...



So no, extremists on the other side are not fascists. And yes, fascists are oppressive... they're literally nazis. Not sure where you were going there.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 23, 2017)

Roh said:


> LOL



As many Fox News anchors and broadcasting are right-leaning, I can see why you could laugh out loud over my comment. It is my person belief that Fox News is not biased but I can see why you think that.

Let's leave news at this; News from any broadcasting station can be biased and untruthful; CNN, Fox News, MBC, BBC, even local channels. It's the viewers job to take what airs on the news network broadcasting station and discretely and go watch other news network broadcasting stations, read online articles. Get all opinions and read all sorts of articles before making a final judgment.

- - - Post Merge - - -



gyro said:


> Good job leaving out the main parts of the definition.



What did I leave out. Care to quote the link of the definition and post it on here? Otherwise, I think I put a very provoking thought into your mind.


----------



## tumut (Jan 23, 2017)

Raskell said:


> To compare extremists on the right to Nazi's is outrageous and shameful. That is despicable in my opinion.
> 
> Nazi's brought devastation and heartache that I cannot even explore on any given day or else I will be depressed for the rest of the day.
> 
> ...


Yeah and neo-nazis would do the same if we didn't have LAWS. They are literally Nazis what the **** are you on about.

And honestly saying fox shows both sides...lol.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 23, 2017)

gyro said:


> So no, extremists on the other side are not fascists. And yes, fascists are oppressive... they're literally nazis. Not sure where you were going there.



Fascists are intolerant. You're saying no one but extremely right-leaning are intolerant? That is ignorant for you to think that. It's based on opinion. It's nor a universal truth or a substantiated opinion.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dixx said:


> Yeah and neo-nazis would do the same if we didn't have LAWS. They are literally Nazis what the **** are you on about.



Any evidence? Or are you just going to make very opinionated claims that may be considered intolerant?

Calling _extremely right-leaning people _"*neo-nazi's*" is like calling _extremely left-leaning people _"*libtards*".


----------



## seliph (Jan 23, 2017)

Raskell said:


> What did I leave out. Care to quote the link of the definition and post it on here? Otherwise, I think I put a very provoking thought into your mind.



Literally.... in the quote brother



> *fas?cist*
> _noun_
> 
> 
> ...



Bolded are the parts you conveniently left out of the definition so that it fit your needs more. You can get it from googling "define fascist", which I'm sure you did since you got the third point.

The only thought you've put into my mind is "This guy's either tremendously delusional or trolling me"

- - - Post Merge - - -



Raskell said:


> Fascists are intolerant. You're saying no one but extremely right-leaning are intolerant? That is ignorant for you to think that. It's based on opinion. It's nor a universal truth or a substantiated opinion.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I never said that at all. I guess you really are delusional. People are intolerant yes but that doesn't mean they are also fascists and frankly, I don't know how there are people who _aren't_ intolerant of actual nazis.

Also calling nazis "nazis" for having 100% the same ideologies as nazis is definitely not the same as throwing slurs at anyone. If these "alt-right" people are so offended by being called nazis maybe they should you know... stop mirroring nazis.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 23, 2017)

Dixx said:


>


*
The thing is that is from a Youtube channel. I see that video "Everything Wrong With Fox News In 6 Minutes Or Less" is very opinionated for some of it points.


- Rupert Murdoch, who is the owner of Fox News, has also been subject to controversy. A famous BBC newsmen said of Murdoch, "There is no one person more responsible for the pollution of what was already a fairly polluted press".*
    ^ That statement is opinionated. There are no facts or even substantiated opinions backing that up. 

- *The New York Times once reported that some of the executives at Fox were embarrassed by the show, but it continues to be one of their highest rated programs.*
    ^ This Youtuber didn't even provide links to his "facts".

* I'm not saying Fox News is always balanced. There are a few moments that they aren't, just like every news network. But it is most watched, most trusted, and has high ratings. Obviously, Americans think highly of the program being "fair and balance".*


----------



## tumut (Jan 23, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Any evidence? Or are you just going to make very opinionated claims that may be considered intolerant?
> 
> Calling _extremely right-leaning people _"*neo-nazi's*" is like calling _extremely left-leaning people _"*libtards*".


I was referring to neo-nazis in particular, which is one of the largest right wing extremist groups on the globe being multinational with a plethora of terrorist attacks on innocent civilians to their name. Right wing extremists support **** like slavery, segregation, discrimination, anti-Semitism, execution of gays, gay conversion therapy etc. And yeah I am intolerant I'm not going to tolerate racism LOL.


----------



## Bowie (Jan 23, 2017)

I know I always say I'm not trying to start fights, but I could provide references to back up everything in that video, if necessary.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 23, 2017)

Bowie said:


> I know I always say I'm not trying to start fights, but I could provide references to back up everything in that video, if necessary.
> 
> Just sayin'.



Then please do. 

Just sayin'.

- - - Post Merge - - -



gyro said:


> Bolded are the parts you conveniently left out of the definition so that it fit your needs more. You can get it from googling "define fascist", which I'm sure you did since you got the third point.
> 
> The only thought you've put into my mind is "This guy's either tremendously delusional or trolling me"



Still no evidence of me giving false claims?  

This is the thought I put into your mind, or atleast I thought I had because you keep on making unsubstantiated opinions; 
_ Would it be fair to say that extremists of any party can be facists?_


----------



## seliph (Jan 23, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Then please do.
> 
> Just sayin'.
> 
> ...



When did I say you gave a false claim...
What are you referring to now lmao

Also I already replied to your thought but I'll do it again: No, it wouldn't be fair to say that because not all extremists agree with the actual political movement that is fascism. It's pretty clear.


----------



## Bowie (Jan 23, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Then please do.
> 
> Just sayin'.



Anything in particular you're curious about? I mean, you could probably do the homework yourself, but it's not like I have anything else to do.

Also:



Raskell said:


> _Would it be fair to say that extremists of any party can be facists?_



No. That's not even how you spell fascist.


----------



## tumut (Jan 23, 2017)

Raskell said:


> *
> The thing is that is from a Youtube channel. I see that video "Everything Wrong With Fox News In 6 Minutes Or Less" is very opinionated for some of it points.
> 
> 
> ...


"this video has opinions in it so the facts in that video don't count" And its literally every other moment that Fox is  extremely biased

 Anyway I'm done arguing. I think I've made my point solid. It's over. Goodnight baby. Go to sleep now.


----------



## Red Cat (Jan 23, 2017)

Raskell said:


> No. In my opinion, it's the other side that the media does not report on.



Except there is no "other side" to facts. There are no alternative facts, there is only fact and fiction which is why Conway's comment got so widely mocked and ridiculed. Based on all of the photographic evidence and other information available, there is no doubt that more people attended Obama's 2009 inauguration than Trump's 2017 inauguration. It's not a super important fact, but it is a fact that all of the evidence supports and that's why it looks so bad for Trump's team to repeatedly dispute that fact. If Trump and his team can't report accurate statistics based on a clear side-by-side photographic comparison, then how can we trust them to accurately report more complicated and political stuff like the unemployment rate? It's disturbing because using "alternative facts" is something that bad leaders usually do to cover up the fact that their country sucks, like they do in North Korea.

You've stated numerous times that GDP growth under Obama was low. The reason you were able to cite those statistics is because Obama's administration accurately reported GDP growth even though they didn't make him look good. If GDP growth is only 1% under Trump, will he be honest about it and report that, or will he fudge the numbers and say 10% to make him look good even if it's not true? In the past under both Democratic and Republican presidents, people have been able to trust the president to tell the truth even if they don't agree with him. During the campaign and now in his first few days in office, Trump has had a habit of compulsive lying and making stuff up to the point that now everything the government says could be fake.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 23, 2017)

gyro said:


> I never said that at all. I guess you really are delusional. People are intolerant yes but that doesn't mean they are also fascists and frankly, I don't know how there are people who _aren't_ intolerant of actual nazis.
> 
> Also calling nazis "nazis" for having 100% the same ideologies as nazis is definitely not the same as throwing slurs at anyone. If these "alt-right" people are so offended by being called nazis maybe they should you know... stop mirroring nazis.



Any evidence to support those claims that some people are not intolerant of actual Nazis?

Ok. Same thing. Any evidence or are you just going to keep on making very opinionated opinions that are untruthful?

Maybe they're offended because they aren't Nazis? People witness the holocaust first hand... or had brothers, sisters, relatives that died fighting for the enslaved Jews, Gypsies, and other groups or had relatives that were enslaved. You calling someone "Nazi", they have every right to be offended in my most humblest opinion.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dixx said:


> I was referring to neo-nazis in particular, which is one of the largest right wing extremist groups on the globe being multinational with a plethora of terrorist attacks on innocent civilians to their name. Right wing extremists support **** like slavery, segregation, discrimination, anti-Semitism, execution of gays, gay conversion therapy etc. And yeah I am intolerant I'm not going to tolerate racism LOL.



I think you have right-wing extremists mixed with Islamic terrorists, bud.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bowie said:


> Anything in particular you're curious about? I mean, you could probably do the homework yourself, but it's not like I have anything else to do.
> 
> Also:
> 
> ...



Everything. You say you can provide everything. Do it. 

And I didn't know this was spelling class 101. I have to respond to all of you, so stop hating on me just misspelling a word on here. .-.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dixx said:


> "this video has opinions in it so the facts in that video don't count" And its literally every other moment that Fox is  extremely biased
> 
> Anyway I'm done arguing. I think I've made my point solid. It's over. Goodnight baby. Go to sleep now.



Calling me "baby" isn't how you win an argument or make your stand in one.

Evidence or...?

Goodnight btw! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Red Cat said:


> Except there is no "other side" to facts. There are no alternative facts, there is only fact and fiction which is why Conway's comment got so widely mocked and ridiculed. Based on all of the photographic evidence and other information available, there is no doubt that more people attended Obama's 2009 inauguration than Trump's 2017 inauguration. It's not a super important fact, but it is a fact that all of the evidence supports and that's why it looks so bad for Trump's team to repeatedly dispute that fact. If Trump and his team can't report accurate statistics based on a clear side-by-side photographic comparison, then how can we trust them to accurately report more complicated and political stuff like the unemployment rate? It's disturbing because using "alternative facts" is something that bad leaders usually do to cover up the fact that their country sucks, like they do in North Korea.



Watch the white house press secretary denounce the speculation of Trump's inauguration size. We saw record crowds at his rallies. I'm sure we saw a good-sized inauguration. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKTLx7Vpr7s

Trump does not use "alternative facts"... it's the other side of controversial issues. :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Red Cat said:


> You've stated numerous times that GDP growth under Obama was low. The reason you were able to cite those statistics is because Obama's administration accurately reported GDP growth even though they didn't make him look good. If GDP growth is only 1% under Trump, will he be honest about it and report that, or will he fudge the numbers and say 10% to make him look good even if it's not true? In the past under both Democratic and Republican presidents, people have been able to trust the president to tell the truth even if they don't agree with him. During the campaign and now in his first few days in office, Trump has had a habit of compulsive lying and making stuff up to the point that now everything the government says could be fake.



He got elected, so people (not everyone) but a good majority of Americans feel like they have the ability to trust president Trump to tell the truth.  Also, he got elected so a good majority of Americans feel like "his record" of "compulsive lying" is fake and just rhetoric to stop actual change.

I will report on my president, Donald J. Trump if he does a complete and absolute bad job. 

Have you seen "The White House" twitter's account? They're making it appear as Obama did the best job ever with record jobs, etc. 

The fact is, the truth will always come out.


----------



## seliph (Jan 23, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Any evidence to support those claims that some people are not intolerant of actual Nazis?
> 
> Ok. Same thing. Any evidence or are you just going to keep on making very opinionated opinions that are untruthful?
> 
> Maybe they're offended because they aren't Nazis? People witness the holocaust first hand... or had brothers, sisters, relatives that died fighting for the enslaved Jews, Gypsies, and other groups or had relatives that were enslaved. You calling someone "Nazi", they have every right to be offended in my most humblest opinion.



Here's evidence that some people aren't intolerant of Nazis:
- Nazis still exist today. I know it's tough to admit lil guy but as scary as it is, it's true.
- Extreme-left people claiming that Nazis are "entitled to their opinions uwu". Another scary but real thing
- Right-winged people with the above ideal, but laced in venom rather than faux-tolerance

Holocaust survivors have literally compared these people to Nazis. You just refuse to do your own homework on these things because doing so wouldn't fit what you want. "Alt-right"s are against immigration. They hate jews. They're against race-mixing. They're racist as a whole. They think white people are superior. They support Muslims having to register as muslims. They're homophobic.

They're Nazis.



Raskell said:


> I think you have right-wing extremists mixed with Islamic terrorists, bud.



Extremist Islamic terrorists are pretty much right-wing extremists. Sexism, homophobia, general bigotry. They aren't very different.


----------



## Jake (Jan 23, 2017)

Please remember to be respectful of differentiating opinions, and refrain from using snide remarks towards others, thanks.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 23, 2017)

gyro said:


> Here's evidence that some people aren't intolerant of Nazis:
> - Nazis still exist today. I know it's tough to admit lil guy but as scary as it is, it's true.
> - Extreme-left people claiming that Nazis are "entitled to their opinions uwu". Another scary but real thing
> - Right-winged people with the above ideal, but laced in venom rather than faux-tolerance
> ...



Any evidence please other than your opinions? 

Islamic terrorists are not right-wing extremists. They feel threatened and hurt by Western ideals and morals. https://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/15/opinion/why-do-terrorists-commit-terrorism.html

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jake said:


> Please remember to be respectful of differentiating opinions, and refrain from using snide remarks towards others, thanks.



If any one of you think I'm being snideful or disrespectful, I apologize. I'm just attempting a civil, factual political conversation.


----------



## Bowie (Jan 23, 2017)

Civil my arse. It's not too late to go back and admit you're wrong on some of the things you've said. It's better to admit you were wrong instead of dragging around the same old thing and defending it until you forget what it was you were originally on about.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 23, 2017)

So I am wrong for having a different opinion?

Well apparently I'm on "thin ice" for basically having a different opinion. So, see you all later... in the never.


----------



## Mink777 (Jan 23, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Any evidence please other than your opinions?
> 
> Islamic terrorists are not right-wing extremists. They feel threatened and hurt by Western ideals and morals. https://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/15/opinion/why-do-terrorists-commit-terrorism.html
> 
> ...



Lol, they were actually talking about me.


----------



## Red Cat (Jan 23, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Watch the white house press secretary denounce the speculation of Trump's inauguration size. We saw record crowds at his rallies. I'm sure we saw a good-sized inauguration. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKTLx7Vpr7s
> 
> Trump does not use "alternative facts"... it's the other side of controversial issues. :3
> 
> ...



I feel like this is like arguing how JFK was killed, but whatever. A picture is worth a thousand words:







Yes, Trump had the white covering on the grass, but you can't see much white, grass, dirt, or pavement in the Obama inauguration on the right. Those are all people. The transit thing that Spicer brought up has also been debunked. He cited the number of passengers for the whole day for Trump and only up to 11 A.M. for Obama. In the apples to apples comparison, Obama had significantly more passengers before 11 A.M. than Trump had before 11 A.M. Yes, there are no official crowd size counts, but a kindergartner can tell you that there are more people on the right side than on the left.

Yeah, the White House Twitter account always promoted Obama just like @realDonaldTrump always promotes Trump. No one says bad stuff about themselves on Twitter.

You're right about the truth always coming out. But it's not going to come from Trump himself, that's for sure.


----------



## Jake (Jan 23, 2017)

Raskell said:


> If any one of you think I'm being snideful or disrespectful, I apologize. I'm just attempting a civil, factual political conversation.





Alien51 said:


> Lol, they were actually talking about me.



The post wasn't directed at anyone.


----------



## Bowie (Jan 23, 2017)

The funniest thing is that Trump's officials thought it was necessary to actually talk about the amount of people in the crowd. Shouldn't the focus be on more serious issues than how many people came to see you? People are dying in this world.

Who honestly cares at all?


----------



## Red Cat (Jan 23, 2017)

Bowie said:


> The funniest thing is that Trump's officials thought it was necessary to actually talk about the amount of people in the crowd. Shouldn't the focus be on more serious issues than how many people came to see you? People are dying in this world.
> 
> Who honestly cares at all?



Where have you been for the last year and a half? Trump has more important things to talk about than serious issues. He has to keep saying that he has the most money, the tallest buildings, the largest crowds, the hottest wife, and most importantly, the largest penis.


----------



## Envy (Jan 23, 2017)

Red Cat said:


> Where have you been for the last year and a half? Trump has more important things to talk about than serious issues. He has to keep saying that he has the most money, the tallest buildings, the largest crowds, the hottest wife, and most importantly, *the largest penis.*



Didn't he talk about that in an official debate? *shakes head*


----------



## seliph (Jan 23, 2017)

Red Cat said:


> Where have you been for the last year and a half? Trump has more important things to talk about than serious issues. He has to keep saying that he has the most money, the tallest buildings, the largest crowds, the hottest wife, and most importantly, the largest penis.





Envy said:


> Didn't he talk about that in an official debate? *shakes head*



Guys we are forgetting the most important issue here: his completely normal sized hands


----------



## Bowie (Jan 23, 2017)

Not sure if this has been pointed out already, but he also changed the Oval Office curtains to gold. Because of course he did.


----------



## Romaki (Jan 23, 2017)

Might as well be living in an alternative universe.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 24, 2017)

Alternative facts aren't facts, they're lies plain and simple. Trump House continues to be a joke.


----------



## Goshi (Jan 24, 2017)

Well now I guess I can't be shocked when little kids start calling lies their "alternative facts", heh heh...


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 24, 2017)

I hate politics


----------



## visibleghost (Jan 24, 2017)

im worried about what they will do next. it  feels like all trump and his ppl do is to mess things up and do/say stupid things ):<  
im probably going to try to avoid reading about trump because Dang i dont have the energy for this crap


----------



## Soraru (Jan 24, 2017)

they are really trying their hardest to twist up malice, hate, and lies and make them sound valid and moral. smh.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 24, 2017)

I don't care too much about what Trump is doing right now (in terms of political actions), but he is sounding like a bad president for saying some crazy stuff. If you are president, you do not want to insult previous presidents, insult society, or say anything offensive in general. Even if you do a good job on the nation (which I think he's doing fine so far), it doesn't give you an excuse to say crazy stuff.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Jan 24, 2017)

Raskell said:


> I feel like you are trying to set him up.



How so? Say what you will about Trump but the guy knows the media has the attention span of a goldfish. He can say 2+2=5 and people will believe it even if it's a blatant lie. What's really impressive is how he doesn't try to spin it like most politicians, he doesn't even care. He can **** right on people and act like nothing's happened. Pretty amazing somebody like this managed to win a presidential election.



gyro said:


> You mean when I went into an MLP thread stating my experience with the fanbase



Actually I'm referring to the thread around Halloween but thanks for reminding me about -that- one. Interesting this is how you choose to remember it though, seeing how you reacted to this and this tells me everything I need to know. Also I'm pretty over it, I achieved what I wanted in the aftermath and like I said you're usually pretty funny so I'd rather you stuck around anyway. Hope you had fun while it lasted. 



Jake said:


> Please remember to be respectful of differentiating opinions, and refrain from using snide remarks towards others, thanks.



Sorry I got carried away.


----------



## Antonio (Jan 24, 2017)

Now we wait for SNL to make a skit about this...


----------



## seliph (Jan 24, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> im worried about what they will do next. it  feels like all trump and his ppl do is to mess things up and do/say stupid things ):<
> im probably going to try to avoid reading about trump because Dang i dont have the energy for this crap


I want to avoid paying attention to him tbh but I'm in Canada so we're probably gonna be affected by some of his nonsense.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Jan 24, 2017)

Apple2012 said:


> I don't care too much about what Trump is doing right now (in terms of political actions), but he is sounding like a bad president for saying some crazy stuff. If you are president, you do not want to insult previous presidents, insult society, or say anything offensive in general. Even if you do a good job on the nation (which I think he's doing fine so far), it doesn't give you an excuse to say crazy stuff.



This is one of his biggest flaws IMO and it's not gonna go over well for diplomacy. I'm wondering whether he'll reel it in over the years and learn some tact or if he'll just keep spewing off whatever is on his mind for better or for worse. Most probably for worse.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 24, 2017)

In times like these, Red Leader's advice comes to me (albeit edited to match the situation): Stay on topic. We're here to discuss what altrtnate facts means, not a webcomic.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 24, 2017)

Apple2012 said:


> But liberals are more malevolent and immature.



hypocrisy, thy name is apple2012



Raskell said:


> Watch the white house press secretary denounce the speculation of Trump's inauguration size. We saw record crowds at his rallies. I'm sure we saw a good-sized inauguration. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKTLx7Vpr7s
> 
> Trump does not use "alternative facts"... it's the other side of controversial issues. :3



well, it's certainly a good thing that the secret service never called him out on this ****



Raskell said:


> He got elected, so people (not everyone) but a good majority of Americans feel like they have the ability to trust president Trump to tell the truth.  Also, he got elected so a good majority of Americans feel like "his record" of "compulsive lying" is fake and just rhetoric to stop actual change.



lmao, he lost the popular vote

there is no "majority". he just got the position because "lol, electoral college"


----------

